# Can anyone give me any information on the Tawny Dragon?



## short.ryan (Aug 2, 2010)

How big do they grow?
Temperatures?
Are they hard to care for?
Good to handle?
Enclosure Pics would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## short.ryan (Aug 2, 2010)

Come on, I'm sure one of yous keeps Tawny Dragons.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't keep them, nor do I know anything about them, but I typed 'Tawny Dragon' into the search function at the top right corner of the screen and got this link...
There may be others

My Dragon!! pics & questions 

Michelle


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 2, 2010)

That search function is amazing!!


----------



## short.ryan (Aug 2, 2010)

So now I know that they grow 8cm.
Yeh its so amazing isnt it.


----------



## short.ryan (Aug 8, 2010)

Doooooes anyone keep Tawny Dragons?


----------



## SpiriT (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry for such a late reply, Ryan.

I am getting one for my birthday on the 1st of September, but i'll be getting it this weekend.
______________________________________________________________
How big do they grow? 6 - 10cm.
Temperatures? 27 - 29 degrees CELSIUS.
Are they hard to care for? No, they are as hard as a Bearded Dragon.
Good to handle? They are easy to keep and handle, but can be scared. They have unbelievable speed. Bearded Dragons are lazy and love human contact, in which a Tawny Dragon is more like a Water Dragon and can be a little scared and they'll need to be tamed. Over time they will be great to handle.

Food : Do NOT feed anything sour/sweet (oranges, lemons as such). Small crickets/mealworms/vegies/fruits are fine.
Habitat : They come on the borders of SA and Alice Springs, so they are a preferred desert lizard.
How to tell gender : Females may be a little shorter, more brown in colour. Males are bigger, more red to them and you'll see a red throat.

Recommened tank size : 2x2x2 3x2x2 Nothing too big since they are such a small critter.
Breed clutch size : 4 - 6 eggs (not much).

As for an enclosure picture, this is mine so far ;










Please note that the tank pictures are at 2 different times of being taken.

Add a few hiding places/rocks/logs in the tank and that is all that will be needed.

Anything else, Ryan?


----------



## short.ryan (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahaha nice enclosure Spirit.
And thanks fot the information.
And naaah thats enough information thanks.


----------



## SpiriT (Aug 26, 2010)

We picked her up today from the Pet Store, I named her Tawny. 

She is doing fine. Would you like some photos of her?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 26, 2010)

yes please... original name


----------



## eipper (Aug 27, 2010)

How big do they grow?
about 80mm svl

Temperatures?

25 cool end 35 under basking site, must have uv lighting

Are they hard to care for?

no but need to keep food up to them and mist every third day
Good to handle?

no....they are not for handling

Enclosure Pics would be helpful.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## SpiriT (Aug 29, 2010)

eipper, I keep a tawny and you are correct about some of the information. But they do need to be handled every so often, but they do jump off you if they don't want to be handled. 

Kristy, Ctenophorus Decresii is their scientific name and Tawny Dragon is their original name. Some call them Tawny Rock Dragons.


----------



## eipper (Aug 30, 2010)

I kept tawnys about 15 years ago, they are not a species that you should handle for fun, they will suffer from stress related issues if overhandled.

Also too if you want your tawnys to thrive push the basking spot temperature up.....29 deg C is too cold.

BTW the Scientific name is _Ctenophorus decresii_ (the species name is not capitalised)

Cheers,
Scott


----------

